# HP dv9000 battery/power supply problem



## garlicmeatball (May 1, 2007)

my notebook wouldnt power on and I took a shot hoping it was the battery needing replacing since it was about due. So, upon receiving a new one, I popped it in and powered it up fine. it showed 45% or so on the meter but the battery will not charge and has dropped to about 10% before i realized it and powered it off.

Why won't it run directly off the ac power? Why won't the battery hold a charge? 

i just installed the hp battery check utility and it says the battery is perfect condition and charging yet its obviously not actually charging.


any help would be appreciated.

It used to run fine directly from the ac power while showing the battery was charging at the same time. Now neither works.


----------



## 95five-0 (Dec 7, 2004)

It sounds like you might have a problem with the AC adapter. If it has a light on it make sure it is on when plugged in. Also does your computer show the AC plugged in when it is running.


----------



## garlicmeatball (May 1, 2007)

95five-0 said:


> It sounds like you might have a problem with the AC adapter. If it has a light on it make sure it is on when plugged in. Also does your computer show the AC plugged in when it is running.


yeah thats what i meant when saying it shows on the icon 'battery charging' yet its dropping the entire time.

the light on the front of the notebook lights up indicating the power supply is plugged in. i suppose it could be recognizing and thinking its charging yet not actually doing anything. i notice it doesnt get warm like it did before. It actually used to stay pretty hot (the ac supply).


----------



## garlicmeatball (May 1, 2007)

anyone think its the power supply even though it lites up on the laptop when plugged in? already spent 120 on the new battery yet back to square one.

having an extra battery aint so bad if i can figure it out.


----------



## 95five-0 (Dec 7, 2004)

Man you really have me stumped on this one. If the AC plug is working and the battery is good then it has to be something internal. Although if you have a universal AC adapter or know some one with the same laptop it might be worth try it out. I don't want to tell you to buy a new one cause they can be quit pricy and that may not be the problem.


----------



## garlicmeatball (May 1, 2007)

95five-0 said:


> Man you really have me stumped on this one. If the AC plug is working and the battery is good then it has to be something internal. Although if you have a universal AC adapter or know some one with the same laptop it might be worth try it out. I don't want to tell you to buy a new one cause they can be quit pricy and that may not be the problem.



looks like the blue light on the front and the one where it plugs in on the notebook go on and off intermittently. 

i dont think its the adapter but i guess its my only shot. I have no clue why the ac power doesnt run it directly, however. id be fine if i could at least do that.


----------



## flyersfan074 (Jun 8, 2007)

I, too, am having a similar issue with my HP dv9000. I often hibernate, but if I do not power on within a couple of hours, I have trouble powering on at all. Battery is fine. Power supply is fine. Tested them both on another dv9000 that is not having a problem. So, when I attempt to power on I get no response from the computer. Often after 15 minutes or so, it will power on, irregardless of the AC power being connected. I am assuming its internal. Any ideas?


----------



## mikmabz (Jul 17, 2007)

Hi! Try calibrating the battery. Click Help and Support then click Power and Battery then click Calibrating the battery. Hope it solves the problem.


----------



## dwiemer (Aug 24, 2007)

I just saw this message. My wife was having a similar problem with her HP laptop. We had it worked on and it turned out to be the motherboard being bad. The battery would not charge and the laptop would only run about 5 - 10 minutes before shutting down. We had a service plan with Best-buy and it was fixed for free. But I would not take a pc/laptop there to be worked on. It turned out to be a big mess.

Dale


----------



## mrwwizardgi (Sep 3, 2007)

i've got a pavillion zv5000 that started doing the same thing a few months ago. The battery quit charging but i couldn't afford a new one so i've been running off of ac. a few months ago the computer just started shutting off in the middle of doing things. it'll just lose power and when i reboot it starts off fresh (no error screens or anything). all of the charging lights come on, it shows that's it's running on ac power, but just shuts off...no warning or anything. any ideas? thanks
jason


----------



## marmar99 (Sep 7, 2007)

Hi,

I have a HP pavillion dv8000z with the same problem. I have had to send it in 2 times, once for this problem, and it came back still not working.

The battery does not charge and the icon indicates that the computer is not plugged into AC. If you unplug at the laptop power port and then plug it back in it will work for awhile. This problem progresses to where it will only get power if you jiggle the wire and eventually you cannot really find any reliable spot(jiggle-wise) for it to work. 

First time around, HP sent a new power cord which did not fix the problem. Then, they sent a new battery which did not fix the problem. They had me send the lap-top in. But, immediately upon removal from the shipping box and, plugging it in -- the monitor dimmed and the icon indicating that there was no AC came on again! Where is quality control for making sure the repairs worked?

Also, this coincides with nearing and now being outside (apparently) the warranty (one year mfg). When I first called in, I knew it was near the expiration and asked 2 different people at HP when the expiration was. They told me a date which was later than I expected and I told them so, but they said no it was Sept 10 (I thought early August). 

Now, I get no replies from tech support and I called to buy the extended warranty and was told it is already out of warranty. They say I have to buy a $99.99 warrantly covering: software, hardware DIAGNOSIS, and virus removal, (hardware REPAIR not included). After I commit to this, they will transfer me to tech. support and run a diagnostic on my computer. If it passes, then, I can buy the additional hardware warranty for an additional $20. Althought the guy stuttered and said, "$100 - ah, no, it's $20". 

I have tried for more than a week before and could not reach anyone in tech. support. I was told that since the problem started before the end of my 1 yr. mfg. warranty, they could still repair the problem after it was out of warrantly at no cost to me. That was before I got it back and found it wouldn't work. Now I cannot get a return call, nor can I reach anyone at tech. support.

I read a post I found from Google, -a guy that was having the same problem back in 2005!

If I get to send it in again, it will be the 3rd time - can I ask for a new one?

Are we being ripped-off? Has anyone heard of a class-action suite?

Thanks for any reponse - I feel like I have a $1700.00 piece of junk!


----------



## skone (Oct 16, 2007)

I have a problem my DV9009us 

Both the battery indicator and the A/C indicator won't turn off even though the computer is turned off or is not connected to the A/C.

When the computer is turned on, the battery indicator indicates that the A/C is connected even though it is not.


----------



## noalp (Apr 14, 2008)

Same issue here on my dv8000. I have already replaced the battery and nothing. The problem is intermittent but getting worse. It will be plugged in when it switches from plug to battery and the power and charge lights begin blinking in unison. Not sure what to do at this point because my last experience with HP tech support was horrific trying to fix a keyboard problem. It was within warranty but I got so frustrated with the support I just bought and installed myself.

Any ideas? My next laptop will not be a HP.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

noalp said:


> Same issue here on my dv8000. I have already replaced the battery and nothing. The problem is intermittent but getting worse. It will be plugged in when it switches from plug to battery and the power and charge lights begin blinking in unison. Not sure what to do at this point because my last experience with HP tech support was horrific trying to fix a keyboard problem. It was within warranty but I got so frustrated with the support I just bought and installed myself.
> 
> Any ideas? My next laptop will not be a HP.


try if you need to wiggle the DC jack in position to get a 'sweet spot' so you can get your batts charging. if this is so, you may need to have the DC jack (laptop side) repaired.


----------



## thobeman (Jan 30, 2008)

Might have something to do with an HP issue they recognised:

READ HERE:

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/genericDocument?docname=c01087277&dlc=en&lc=en&cc=us


SYMPTOMS:


If your computer’s product number is listed above, and the notebook PC experiences one or more of the symptoms listed below, contact HP during the Duration of the HP Limited Warranty Service Enhancement to determine whether you are eligible for a free repair.
The following symptoms apply to Pavilion dv2000 and Presario v3000 notebooks: 

1)The notebook does not detect wireless networks and the wireless adapter is not detected in the Device Manager. 

2)There is no video on the computer LCD panel or external monitor. 


The following symptoms apply to the dv6000, dv9000 and v6000 series notebooks:

1)The notebook does not detect wireless networks and the wireless adapter is not detected in the Device Manager.

2)There is no video on the computer LCD panel or external monitor.

3)The notebook has no power and no active LEDs.

4)The notebook does not start.

5)The battery charge indicator light does not turn on when the battery is installed and the AC adapter is connected.

6)The notebook issues a single beep during boot indicating no power.

7)The external monitor functions but there is no image on the notebook LCD panel.


More info on the link above!!

Hope this helps you out!


----------



## timpetro (Feb 1, 2009)

Just in case you have not found a solution; I have seen many laptops that display this behavior when the fan is not correctly cooling the CPU. If the unit overheats, the screen will go black, then all the lights will go out. 

Typical causes include sitting the HP laptop on a cloth surface. the main fan intake is on the bottom on the HP pavillion line, if this sits for any amount of time on the cloth or soft surface, the CPU overheats and the HP protection firmware shuts the computer off immediatly with out notification to the OS.


----------



## kenwildcatz (Apr 21, 2009)

I seem to be having the same problem with the DV9000, I have a brand new Battery, and a Brand new power Supply. When i plug the power supply into the side of the Laptop It shows the blue light where it is connected. The front of the computer with the charging indicator whill stay lit for about 2 minutes before turning off but the side with the power adaptor is still on and shining blue. I am unable to power up at all with old batterry/charger or the new. My computer is no longer on the warrenty therefore i cannot send it back. Is there Something I can do or an easy fix to remedy this problem i am having.


----------



## cyberwip (May 16, 2009)

I had my dv9000ca for a few months and was having problems powering it back up after hibernation.
One day, it decided to stop booting up completely.

I called HP and was told that they were aware of the problem, that it was a thermal problem with that motherboard, and they were replacing motherboards free of charge. They also released a bios update that changed fan cycling to try to reduce the problem.

They sent me a box to ship it in (free express), and I got it back in about a week... working.

A few weeks later I was working on it while it was plugged in to the AC adapter and it suddenly turned off. The light around the adapter plug went out and all was dead.

My first thought was that it was the adapter but using a voltmeter I checked it with a 4 ohm resistor as a load to find the adapter was working correctly.

I noticed a higher pitched sound coming from the adapter while it was plugged in to the PC that wasn't present with the resistor load.

On a hunch, I shorted out the plug to find that I could hear the same sound as when it was plugged in. The power supply was shorted internally on the laptop.

I dug-up the manual for the dv9000 online to see if I could find the problem. I found thsat the AC adapter jack was a seperate assembly with a small circuit board with a wire coming off which connected to the motherboard.

I thought that perhaps the jack, or part of this assembly could be the problem. There are replacements available on eBay but I decided to check a little further before ordering one.

Following the service manual I disassembled the laptop right down to the bare chassis which is where I needed to access the power jack/cable assembly.

(I disconnected the cable from the motherboard and plugged in the power jack. Lo and behods, the light came on around the jack. Just to be sure, I plugged the jack back into the motherboard and applied power to find that it was shorted... (loud sound from adapter and no light).

Analysis:

Since at the time of the test the only thing connected to the motherboard was the adapter cable and jack; and it was obvious that the cable and jack were not the problem... I have to say... damn, it's the motherboard again.

What could be the problem?

Since it's a short that wasn't there when I received it back from HP, and the laptop has never been moved from the desk, and it is run only under AC that is plugged into a UPS... something happened to the motherboard.

What I think is wrong is something called a crowbar. A crowbar is a circuit placed at power supply inputs so that if it notices a spike in the voltage, it shorts out the inputs so the high voltage can't get through to harm the system. On a fused line, the crowbar would cause the fuse to blow but since HPs adapter has no fuse, it just whistled away.

The crowbar circuitry is on the motherboard, so in any case, it needs a new motherboard.

This same problem could explain a lot of the incidences here... the crowbar is draining the power. 

Before anyone goes running out and buying a new power supply and/or battery here are some quick tests:

1> measure the voltage on the plug of the AC adapter. This has to be done under load and since the power supply is rated at 4.5 amps you need a 4 ohm power resistor. Of course you don't have one, neither did I but I found 12 feet of resin core solder to be 4 ohms and I used that. The solder heats up in a few seconds so be fast at checking the voltage under load. Don't use a 1/4 watt resistor... it will burn up instantly. 

2> If the power drops to less than 16volts when the load is applied, it's time for a new adapter.

3> Place the adapter next to your ear as you plug it in to the laptop. If you notice a distinct increase in pitch... the power is probably shorted and you have the same problem.

For anyone without an ohmeter and a roll of solder... I have no alternate solution.

So, I'm calling HP back... I'm not telling them that I know what it is because they'll probably tell me that my warranty is void because I opened it.

I want to see if they try to sluff me off... or in any way get out of accepting responsibility.

I know this model has been a big pain for HP. They have already had to replace motherboards once and it looks like a second time. The motherboards are very customized to fit these units so there isn't a lot around and they are not about to keep manufacturing them to replace the ones in old computers.

I think they should just replace the computer but somehow don't think that will be an option.
-------------------------

Bottom line... if you are having power problems with an HP dv9000 it is most likely the motherboard. And that is a manifacturing defect... not abuse, misuse, or a manufacturing defect.


----------

